# No low speed power from take off with AC running



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

There are already plenty of threads about this. Just type it into the search bar.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your spark plug gaps. Better yet - take it to your dealership and have them check and correct the gaps.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what is going on here. Its a tiny engine & before the turbo spools up it acts like one, especially with the drag from the AC compressor. 

No need to press the pedal to the floor off the line, ease into the power until your RPMs are off idle, then step on it once in the turbo spool RPM(above 1500-1800RPM). 

If you really need instant power best bet is to learn the cars timing(how long it takes until turbo spools up & power is made). If I had to guess there is 2.5 seconds(at most) of slow speed acceleration off the line before the turbo kicks in. Once you get used to this you can cut people off just like you always have.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Anyhow, it's perfectly normal for the car to be totally gutless with the A/C going. Do you have a manual transmission or an automatic? The small-displacement manual transmission cars seem to be more bothered by the A/C than the automatic transmission cars. I've owned each, and the MT cars have more of an issue running the A/C around town than the AT cars.


----------



## Everett (May 21, 2012)

No Car I Have Ever Driven Has Done This and should not!! Somebody Is Going To Get Rear Ended Just Wait and See. It almost happened to my wife.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no problems with my ECO MT and the A/C, even while we were having our 100+ temps in Denver. With the small engine you simply have to shift your shift points to ensure the turbo stays engaged more.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Everett said:


> No Car I Have Ever Driven Has Done This and should not!! Somebody Is Going To Get Rear Ended Just Wait and See. It almost happened to my wife.


Sounds like your wife need to learn how the car behaves so she doesn't put herself & others in danger. I recommend you trade your cruze for something with an engine over 2.0liters so you don't have any more issues like this & make sure the car doesn't have a turbo.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Everett said:


> No Car I Have Ever Driven Has Done This and should not!! Somebody Is Going To Get Rear Ended Just Wait and See. It almost happened to my wife.


It's a decided change from a car with a V6 over twice as big as the Cruze's 1.4T. GM especially had V6's in their more common cars that could pull stumps at low RPM, or, could dart across traffic without planning. These 1.4T and 1.8 engines have completely different power curves, especially the 1.4T. To do anything quickly in the 1.4T it needs to be revved above 2000 RPM. Once it's revved and the turbo active it's quick. 

Think of Popeye eating his spinach. He's a weakling without his spinach, but once he eats that spinach things get done quickly. Revving the 1.4T above 2000 RPM is feeding that turbo, so things get done quickly. And, in both examples, it takes a split second to get things going.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not good at mindreading for the type of engine or transmission. All I can say with my 2012 2LT 1.4L turbo engine, no noticeable difference in performance whether the AC is on or off. But sure notice the difference in interior comfort. 

You have a problem, Where is Stacy?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Not good at mindreading for the type of engine or transmission. All I can say with my 2012 2LT 1.4L turbo engine, no noticeable difference in performance whether the AC is on or off. But sure notice the difference in interior comfort.
> 
> You have a problem, Where is Stacy?


NickD if your not noticing the difference with AC & without I suspect you drive with a very easy foot & never need to quickly get out of the way of anything. These motors definitely rev up in the RPM at a much slower rate with the AC on(which you probably only notice when you floor it). 

I also would not hold my breath as to Stacy being any help what so ever when there is nothing wrong with his car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It definitely took me some getting used to. The last 2 manuals I had were just slow, non-turbocharged, and didn't have working AC. I could launch the same way I did - every time - and never bog down. The 1985 Saab took about 18 seconds to hit 60 mph; the 1988 Honda Accord about 11. They were slow, and you knew it driving the car, and compensated accordingly with your driving style. The Cruze ain't a speed demon either.

The Volvo I had was a 2.3 liter turbo 5 with an automatic - really small engine, big turbo, really heavy car. It was an absolute pig at taking off from stoplights, made even worse by running the air conditioner. That engine came to life around 2800 RPM and would shove you back in the seat harder than most big V6's will. But darting out in fast-moving traffic, as is common here, was always nerve-wracking - and I had the auto to do all the take-off work for me.

In the Cruze, with the AC running, you just have to slip the clutch a bit (1500-1800 RPM takeoff, and you're fine). If you floor it launching like that, you can even get a little bit of wheelspin before having to shift out of first. It's a completely different motor running the AC - normally you can take off and get it going smoothly from idle with very little gas at all.

Removing the airbox resonator and re-grapping the plugs for me made a big difference in take-off with the Cruze. Since removing that snorkel, it no longer bogs down as much in 1st gear - in fact, rarely ever. Shift too early between 2nd and 3rd, and you'll be stuck with lots of lag (way moreso than normal) from not having the turbo spooled up.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

My 2012 ltz/rs automatic with its air on takes off just fine. I run it with 91 octane gas and at times will use 93 octane since the price around here at times is the same for both. My last car was a Camaro 5.7 ltr and I have adjusted my driving style and its working out.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would suggest using Premium Unleaded and drop in a K&N Air Filter to perk things up, at least from what I've been reading about the little turbo


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I've got a 2012 2LT 1.4L TURBO as well and even with the A/C on full blast I don't notice much difference in power, surprisingly. I think GM has designed the car so that power isn't sapped from the engine... I remember reading something about it on these forums. Anyway, as already mentioned, you need to cut that small displacement engine some slack. 1.4 liter turbo in a 3,000+ lb car will not rocket off while the turbo is winding up. After it has been spooled, however, you'll take off in mounds of torque that you can feel right at 1500 rpm.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Everett said:


> No Car I Have Ever Driven Has Done This and should not!! Somebody Is Going To Get Rear Ended Just Wait and See. It almost happened to my wife.


Buy a car with a bigger engine then, you cannot get rid of the parasitic drag from the compressor and use the A/C. Teach your wife to keep the RPM's up above 1500 so the turbo keeps spooled and it will drive better. With the tiny 1.4L engine you need to keep it revved up


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> NickD if your not noticing the difference with AC & without I suspect you drive with a very easy foot & never need to quickly get out of the way of anything. These motors definitely rev up in the RPM at a much slower rate with the AC on(which you probably only notice when you floor it).
> 
> I also would not hold my breath as to Stacy being any help what so ever when there is nothing wrong with his car.


Yes I drive my Cruze carefully, but last week was in the Twin Cities with those crazy traffic lights in the middle of the on ramp, was red, had to stop, that gave me less than a half of a short block to accelerate to 55 mph, so I could even get on. Was 102* F outside, AC was on maximum, and that baby accelerated like crazy.

So am I smoking crack, braindead, or just a darn right liar? Engine develops 138 HP, AC on recir, car was already cooled down, is drawing less than 2HP, so there wasn't a noticeable difference.

Been reports here about AC's squealing the belt, an overcharged compressor can do that, as the high side pressures can approach 400 psi without kicking out the compressor. So assuming that MAY be the problem.

So again, I repeat, where is Stacy? Some vehicles will disable the AC compressor if the MAP sensor goes low or based on engine speed detecting excessive engine loading. Now this I would have to look up with the Cruze, of course the MAP sensor will read low, especially with a turbo. But still don't know which engine we are talking about.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AC cuts out if you floor it, but the 'lag' effect is mostly from a stop or shifting at low RPMs (2200 or under). Revving the engine results in pretty good power regardless of whether or not the AC is on.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i notice no difference with my ac on either, taking off or at highway speed. when i hit the gas it goes. i have the 1.8l 6sp auto. by the way.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Everett said:


> No Car I Have Ever Driven Has Done This and should not!! Somebody Is Going To Get Rear Ended Just Wait and See. It almost happened to my wife.


If someone gets rear-ended, it's not their fault unless they cut someone off. That, and see below...



spacedout said:


> Sounds like your wife need to learn how the car behaves so she doesn't put herself & others in danger. I recommend you trade your cruze for something with an engine over 2.0liters so you don't have any more issues like this & make sure the car doesn't have a turbo.


This exactly. The 1.4L is a small displacement motor. The turbo helps, but it needs to spool up before you can get anywhere, and the A/C compressor really bogs it down. I would highly recommend checking your spark plug gap, as many people have experienced excessive hesitation and bogging off the line, only to find that one or more of their spark plugs were severely under-spec.


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

Any car with a manual transmission is going to have the same issue... perhaps less noticeable in some with bigger engines, but this is totally normal. Its a puny engine, and with the AC compressor dragging things down this sort of thing par for the course. On my past 2001 Toyota Celica GTS (6 speed) this was even more noticeable. Not sure what the big deal is. Just adjust your clutch and gas pedal timing. Im in Denver too... starting on inclines pretty much has the same effect, so I guess we are just used to adjusting for this sort of thing.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I do experience this, but it is attributed to the way the turbo spools, the power band across the RPMs, and the pure displacement of the engine. I4s get affected by the sheer power the ac condenser needs. 
In my 95 deville with a 4.9 the AC didnt do jack to pickup, but in our (lease returned) 2008 malibu with the 2.4, you could feel the difference. In the cruze I only feel it on setting # 3&4 fan speed. honestly, just brake slightly sooner so you have space to roll a car length and if you let it do that before you hit the gas, youll be fine. I miss my v8 :[


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I did feel the drag in the beginning but I adapted my driving style to adapt to this. Made a huge difference when it was me who had to do the relearning.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

As oppose to my 04 Cavalier DOHC 2.2L Ecotec engine, couldn't even ease out the clutch on my 2012 2LT 1.4L turbo without killing the engine, had to add more gas to prevent that, and the engine always seemed to bog down.

With the Cavalier, on average street corners, could always shift to 3rd gear, had to use 2nd gear with the Cruze.
Was detecting a misfire characteristic in the engine.

Found NGK plugs in my engine, not that I am prejudiced or anything like that, never really cared for NGK spark plugs, had problems with them before as well as Bosch. Ordered a box of Autolite APP 3923 plugs from rockauto, was around 16 bucks with shipping.

Gapped those to 28 mils, unsnapped the valve cover and coil plug, two number 30 Torx screws and removed the coil pack.

Looking inside, noticed the springs were off to the side, pulled off the boots and stretched those springs about 3/8" and put them back in, the tips of the springs were now centered in the boots. Coated the inside of the boots with dielectric grease so they slide on easier, and much easier to remove later on. Already broke boots on cars like this before where the boots were baked unto the plugs. No way to get under there.

Removed the old plugs, really didn't have to blow out the wells, was all brand new and dirt free. Coated the new plug threads with anti-seize, more like a paint job. Steel against aluminum is not a good idea for removing them down the road and torqued each plug to 18 ft-lbs.

Using a bright light, made sure the four boots were perfectly centered on the four plugs, pushing it down, could feel the springs wanting to push up on the coil pack again. Had to hold it down with one hand while inserting the Torx screws with the other, put the coil pack plug back in, locks up with that red tab, snap on the cover, and took it for a spin. WOW!

Could ease out the clutch in either 1st or 2nd at idle without killing the engine, go back to using 3rd gear. No more bogging down with acceleration, AC on or off, was worse with the AC on.

See suggestions on how to drive this thing the way it was or is, don't have to do that, this baby has power now, no turbo lag as suggested, it does have more power than the 2.2L Ecotec and should behave that way.


By judging the carbon buildup on the old, actually new NGK plugs, this baby was misfiring. MAY be your problem also. Use the word MAY, because many different things can be amiss.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gyoung said:


> Has anyone had any problems with no low end power from dead stop with the AC running? I have noticed that my car will hardly move from a dead stop unless the pedal is pressed to the floor. Then there is a sudden surge and it takes off like a bat out of ****. It feels like the car is trying to start off in 3 or 4th gear instead of 1st gear from a dead stop. The sad thing about is I can't get it to repeat the sernario in front of the mechanic at the dealership.



gyoung,
I would suggest that if you feel this is a real concern of your vehicle that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on your concern. Also if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife's LTZ has done this from the beginning. The dealer says there is no update to the transmission. This is dangerous. Do not pull out in front of anyone. The sheer lack of acceleration from a stop is garbage.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ragin Cajun said:


> My wife's LTZ has done this from the beginning. The dealer says there is no update to the transmission. This is dangerous. Do not pull out in front of anyone. The sheer lack of acceleration from a stop is garbage.




Ragin Cajun,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? I would suggest that you let them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Ragin Cajun,
> Have you had your dealer look into this for you? I would suggest that you let them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I had them look at it and they told me there were no codes and there are no new updates for the transmission. On a side note, I now have the clearcoat peeling on the front bumper. My wife loves the car but Im not sure its the car for us. I still cant get the mileage I want. The wife averages about 28 mpg. Dunno, maybe we should have waited on the 2012 and passed on the 11.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Like NickD stated twice in this thread, "we don't know what engine we are talking about." the OP has exactly one post on this forum and hasn't been back since making it. A lot of people are talking about the turbo when it very well could be the other engine that the OP has. But we don't know because he hasn't told us.


----------



## mytabailey (Jul 18, 2012)

I have noticed this too and agree, its going to get someone hurt badly..I don't run my AC unless I absolutely need to because of it...Nothing like feeling like you are not going to make it through an intersection or the feeling of this car is going to hit me if the Turbo doesn't kick in soon. I was told by my dealership that the engine was made purposely this way to save on fuel use when the AC is running...Still its the only thing I don't like about the cruze...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ragin Cajun said:


> I had them look at it and they told me there were no codes and there are no new updates for the transmission. On a side note, I now have the clearcoat peeling on the front bumper. My wife loves the car but Im not sure its the car for us. I still cant get the mileage I want. The wife averages about 28 mpg. Dunno, maybe we should have waited on the 2012 and passed on the 11.



Ragin Cajun,
I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be, until the late 70's, with an AT, could test your engine by blocking the front and rear wheels, stepping hard on the service brakes, no one in front of the car. Put the transmission in low gear with a tach connected to the engine, then floor the gas pedal. Specifications were in the 1,900 rpm range using the torque converter like a dynamometer. 

But if you were to try this with any automatic transmission made today, parts and pieces of it would be spread all over your driveway! DON'T TRY THIS.

Thought Autolite double platinums plus stretching those springs in the coil boots made a huge difference. Even with 33% oil life remaining, switched to Mobile One 5-30W motor oil. Swear this car is faster than my old 48 Ford Coupe with a 53 Caddy engine in it. What a difference!

Ha, does anybody want to drag?


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know on my car 2012 eco. When I go WOT the AC will blow warm air as if it cuts out the AC.


----------

